# Cubing Meta Report



## Swagrid (Mar 5, 2022)

Decided to cover some cubing news in the style of a gaming meta report/tier list video.


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 5, 2022)

Weird video idea but cool, L' E' R2 L E2 F L E' L' F' R2.


----------

